# Share Expenses deep drop, blue water troll



## cappeter (Jul 21, 2010)

Room for one more out of Pecan Island, LA(S. of Lafayette) - Lv Thurs Aft July 25, return Sun morn. total 5 man crew. Deep drop, tuna and blue water trolling out of 35ft Carolina Classic with all the goodies. Call Pete Hebert, 337 517 3739 or email [email protected] if interested.


----------



## ccbigbird (Jul 29, 2013)

*Reply*

Capt Hebert, drop me a line next time you need a single. Have mated on a 53 Viking and numerous trips out of Venice as a mate with Osprey. Happy to clean and split exps. How far are you from Houston? Thxs, CCB


----------

